# record state bass is at rush run



## trailbreaker

i was told by a guy who was fishing at hueston woods at sugar camp..
told me there's a bass at rush run 13 lbs forgot the oz's
a guy with his son there said that bass is in the middle of the lake
blast for me not having a boat


----------



## Bassnpro1

yep i seen it it was at the bottom in the middle of lake


----------



## peple of the perch

he could just be" yanken your chain". Did he say where he caught it or saw it?


----------



## CamdenGizzard

This IS actually true. The said fish was identified during a shock test at Rush Run about 2 or 3 years ago. I believe at the time it was thought to possess the attributes to become a state record but wasn't actually a state record yet. Rush Run really is full of bass. I have been saying that on here all year. I just don't bass fish much. I guess I need to take my boat out there, catch a few and post some pictures.


----------



## JoshGibson

lemme know if you ever need a partner there.....those stumps in the back are enticing!


----------



## CamdenGizzard

I'll let ya know, for sure.


----------



## hoytman27

I've heard that for years know, that there are bass in rush run pushing the state record. I've never known anyone to have great luck with the bass at rush run.


----------



## Nitro750

Where is Rush Run and can you put a boat on it? I guess I should say, can you put a boat on it with a 90hp engine? Always looking for a great place to catch bass. 

I went to CJ Brown Monday evening and could only scratch up one 12" smallmouth.


----------



## CamdenGizzard

Nitro750 said:


> Where is Rush Run and can you put a boat on it? I guess I should say, can you put a boat on it with a 90hp engine? Always looking for a great place to catch bass.
> 
> I went to CJ Brown Monday evening and could only scratch up one 12" smallmouth.



Yep 1 ramp, trolling motor only. Its a small lake its not like trolling at the woods (acton) you can literally be fishing in minutes after launching.



hoytman27 said:


> I've heard that for years know, that there are bass in rush run pushing the state record. I've never known anyone to have great luck with the bass at rush run.


your talkin' to the right people then 

ha


----------



## chrsvic

I'll take liberty to speculate on how a bass can get that big there. Rush Run gets stockings of trout, and largemouth love to eat these (yes, even the put and take size trout.)

If memory serves me, a few years ago some guy caught about a 9 lb bass out of Bass Lake on WPAFB. It swallowed a trout he was reeling in (i'm not making this up.)

Lakes out in California have produced huge bass for years, from eating trout. Time to stock up on those giant rainbow-patterned rapalas.


----------



## CatBassCrap

I agree. Everything I have read says that your biggest largemouth come from lakes with trout. Nice call chrsvic.


----------



## kingfisher42

they say the same about wolf run lake, which is also stocked w/ trout in the spring and it gets about 50 ft deep


----------



## dac

That exact story has been floating around Rush Run since the 1980's when I was a boy. I mentioned it once to the CO who lived out there back in the 90's and he just laughed and talked about how long that rumor had been in circulation. I don't believe you will ever see a 13 lb bass taken from any public waters in Ohio, and probably not in private waters either. Rush Run has a ton of small bass and a couple brutes in it. The big Cali bass feed heavy all year long due to the climate, and they have trout to feed on all year,plus they are a different strain of bass. Northern strain largemouth vary rarely can exceed 10 lbs, and it takes many years under perfect conditions for one to even approach that number.


----------



## CO_Trout

Here is a thread from last year, http://tinyurl.com/pscs6l , good 3-4 lbs bass caught at Rush Run. 

I have seen 1 other LM (that was also caught last fall out of Rush Run), that made the one in the above thread look small. 

There are good bass in Rush Run, just had to catch.


----------



## trailbreaker

Nitro750 said:


> Where is Rush Run and can you put a boat on it? I guess I should say, can you put a boat on it with a 90hp engine? Always looking for a great place to catch bass.
> 
> I went to CJ Brown Monday evening and could only scratch up one 12" smallmouth.


yes you can.. limit 10 or 9.9.. it's off of northern road
not far from hueston woods


----------



## BiteMyLine

Electric Motors Only at Rush Run.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub152.pdf


----------



## rcjohnson

dac said:


> That exact story has been floating around Rush Run since the 1980's when I was a boy. I mentioned it once to the CO who lived out there back in the 90's and he just laughed and talked about how long that rumor had been in circulation. I don't believe you will ever see a 13 lb bass taken from any public waters in Ohio, and probably not in private waters either. Rush Run has a ton of small bass and a couple brutes in it. The big Cali bass feed heavy all year long due to the climate, and they have trout to feed on all year,plus they are a different strain of bass. Northern strain largemouth vary rarely can exceed 10 lbs, and it takes many years under perfect conditions for one to even approach that number.


That rumor was reinforced many times by a gentleman named Will Harbaum. He was a retired Hamiton teacher and also a outdoor writer for the Hamilton Journal News. He was constantly writing about RR but he always called it Lake Barney. Apparently his parents or grandparents owned that property at one time.

He told me many times that the state record bass was in there or would be eventually be caught there. Each time he told me this I would notice that he had this silly grin on his face. He was a good man and passed away in the summer of 2006.

I remember seeing an article one Sunday morning in a Cincinnati paper about this huge bass at RR so later that morning I drove over there. I have never seen so many fishermen in such a small lake! Nobody was catching anything except for some small gills.

In that same article he mentioned Seven Mile Creek and how nice it was for the state to provide parking near a bridge on Rt. 127. That was also a mess! Cars everywhere and the next weekend there were "No Parking" signs everywhere. Such is life. I would love to see this huge bass taken but I doubt if it will happen in my lifetime. R.I.P. Will, we still miss you.


----------



## trailbreaker

BiteMyLine said:


> Electric Motors Only at Rush Run.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub152.pdf


wrong.. i saw a sign with 10 horse power and a guy with a boat on the lake
with a either 9.9 or 10, i was there tuesday that DNR link needs to be updated so don't tell me other wise.. oh i spoke to a DNR
officer he told me it was 10 still wanna debate bitemyline


----------



## Nitro750

Anyone know if you can launch a boat with a larger motor mounted on it as long as you don't use the big motor. What if I ONLY used my trolling motor? Is that legal?

OH has several lakes with a 10HP limit but I'm not sure what the true DNR definition is. To me it seems like you can only OPERATE up to a 10HP motor or smaller. So as long as I don't OPERATE my larger motor, would I be O.K. to be on the lake with my boat?


----------



## imalt

does anyone agree that it is a better canoe/kayak lake than a boat lake just because it isnt very big. seems like it would be hassle with a bigger boat with all the stumps in there


----------



## Bassnpro1

Nitro750 said:


> Anyone know if you can launch a boat with a larger motor mounted on it as long as you don't use the big motor. What if I ONLY used my trolling motor? Is that legal?
> 
> OH has several lakes with a 10HP limit but I'm not sure what the true DNR definition is. To me it seems like you can only OPERATE up to a 10HP motor or smaller. So as long as I don't OPERATE my larger motor, would I be O.K. to be on the lake with my boat?


Yes you can launch your boat and only use your trolling motor. Just don't start your bigger engine and you will be good to go.


----------



## CamdenGizzard

The lake changed from a electric motor only lake to a 10 HP limit about 2 or 3 years ago. If you have a larger motor just don't fire it up (except for putting back on traitor) I have personally witnessed people with large bass boats do this right in front of ODNR and park officers without repercussions, that's not to say there wouldn't be but I think its understood to be a necessity. 

I'm gonna try to hit Rush Run later today, mainly to try my new, used finder I got from chaunc here on the forums. 

I got a report from a teacher I work with that he caught 10 or so 1-3 lbers from there Sunday.

I'm not going after a record, I'm going after fun.


----------



## trailbreaker

anything higher than 10 i wouldn't advise it .. caesars creek is unlimited
east fork lake is unlimited, grandlake st marys unlimited, indian lake unlimited
those are some of the lakes that allow unlimited horse power


----------



## CamdenGizzard

trailbreaker said:


> anything higher than 10 i wouldn't advise it .. caesars creek is unlimited
> east fork lake is unlimited, grandlake st marys unlimited, indian lake unlimited
> those are some of the lakes that allow unlimited horse power


Dude as long as you don't run your big motor you can put a Ranger with a 250HP OptiMax PRO XS on rush run, you just have to navigate with a electric motor!


----------



## trailbreaker

was at bass pro shop looking at their jon boats.. one for $538 i think
weighed 80lbs was light, or i can use an inflatable raft that i can use 
a trolling motor


----------



## spfldbassguy

fished there once last year in my kayak.zeroed out.not even a bite.didn't know the water was that clear.threw me off a lil' bit.seemed like it might be a decent place.how deep is it,anyone know?


----------



## BiteMyLine

If you ask me...whoever told trailbreaker this rumor was an absolute genius. Not only did he manage to eliminate immediete competition at an overcrowded access point at Hueston Woods, he got him to tell more people about it so they would be more inclined to venture to Rush Run...The home of the future State Record Bass that only swims in the middle of the lake. 

The truth about Rush Run though. It has a decent population of bass, very clear water, a lot of trash, two parking lots for public access, and paper thin gills. It is however a riot for the trout release, as I'm sure all of the other places that do the same are also. 

Nice thread....draw more attention to an overfished lake as it is.


----------



## yakfish

if you do go out on a lake that is a limited HP lake with a larger motor just remove the prop first and you will be garunteed to have no problems. if a DNR officer says something about your motor being too big just point out that you have already removed the prop and you will be good to go.


----------



## CamdenGizzard

BiteMyLine said:


> Nice thread....draw more attention to an overfished lake as it is.


Over fished?

Where are you from?

Each and every time I have been to rush run I'd say 3-4 people on the lake..........

What constitutes over fished?

If you are referring to the annual Trout stocking, yes its busy, but its not like that before and after.

I have been on that lake many times where I was the only person there, enjoying the bass fishing.


----------



## bunkeru2k

The reason no one ever pulls big fish from Rush Run is that it is a fairly deep lake with a TON of cover. If you go to either of the fingers, it is nothing but trees everywhere. That is also the reason you do not want to have a prop in the water of any HP. 

The largest bass I personally know of from that lake is 8 pounds. The guy caught it on a rooster tail trout fishing in early March. To catch big bass there you would really need to be jigging every tree and piece of structure in the place. No one really does that because you would be tying on a new jig every other cast.


----------



## trailbreaker

alright i'm gonna settle this once and for all.. the next time i'm there
i'm taking a pic of the sign with the HP limit, i'm sick and tired of people saying you can't have 10 HP on the water just a trolling motor
and the lake over fished that's a joke


----------



## Hillbilly910

Trailbreaker is correct, there is a sign, the lake is legal up to 10HP motors, meaning you can operate a 10hp motor from a boat should you choose to. Myself, wouldnt advise it, only a few areas where you would want to run a motor, and by the time you got a 10hp spooled up, you'd need to shut it down.
Just about all restricted HP lakes, you can use a larger motor to load/unload(hueston woods actully has a sign indicating this, big props for that).

Rush Run is far from over-fished, the spots that look fishy however, get fished to death. Most of the standing timber gets beat up purty good from bass/panfish fishermen. One of the reasons ya gotta be different to fish there, dont be afraid to fish those places ya normally drive right by.
Myself personally, i dont fish there much, its alot of work for me to fish there, when i know i can go down the road and fish how im used to fishing. The state record thing has been flying around for many years as mentioned above, im sure it started out along the lines of being correct, but how accurate it is now, dunno. The lake has the potential to spit out huge bass, Lord just look at it.
The trout release is a riot, im sure some purist would puke at the sight, but man, its something to behold. Takes them suckers all of 5 minutes to go from shooting out of the tubes, to biting, never would have believed it if'n i hadnt seen it. Also got to see the lamest "Im not fishing" story told to a C/O during the trout releasal, it was hilarious, C/O was standing right behind him, he still had his pole in his hand when the C/O asked to see his fishing license, the young man set his pole down(WHILE THE C/O WAS STANDING RIGHT THERE) and said"Oh im not fishing"...i just lost it, definatley gonna make my top 10 all-time funniest things i have ever seen.

HB:G


----------



## cantsleep

I've fished RR several times, both from the bank and my canoe. I cannot imagine running anything but a trolling motor at the place. I've only seen one guy start a gas motor there, and it was for literally 2 minutes.
I don't doubt the lake has big bass, I've just never found them.


----------



## trailbreaker

Hillbilly910 said:


> Trailbreaker is correct, there is a sign, the lake is legal up to 10HP motors, meaning you can operate a 10hp motor from a boat should you choose to. Myself, wouldnt advise it, only a few areas where you would want to run a motor, and by the time you got a 10hp spooled up, you'd need to shut it down.
> Just about all restricted HP lakes, you can use a larger motor to load/unload(hueston woods actully has a sign indicating this, big props for that).
> 
> Rush Run is far from over-fished, the spots that look fishy however, get fished to death. Most of the standing timber gets beat up purty good from bass/panfish fishermen. One of the reasons ya gotta be different to fish there, dont be afraid to fish those places ya normally drive right by.
> Myself personally, i dont fish there much, its alot of work for me to fish there, when i know i can go down the road and fish how im used to fishing. The state record thing has been flying around for many years as mentioned above, im sure it started out along the lines of being correct, but how accurate it is now, dunno. The lake has the potential to spit out huge bass, Lord just look at it.
> The trout release is a riot, im sure some purist would puke at the sight, but man, its something to behold. Takes them suckers all of 5 minutes to go from shooting out of the tubes, to biting, never would have believed it if'n i hadnt seen it. Also got to see the lamest "Im not fishing" story told to a C/O during the trout releasal, it was hilarious, C/O was standing right behind him, he still had his pole in his hand when the C/O asked to see his fishing license, the young man set his pole down(WHILE THE C/O WAS STANDING RIGHT THERE) and said"Oh im not fishing"...i just lost it, definatley gonna make my top 10 all-time funniest things i have ever seen.
> 
> HB:G


LOL that was a goodone he lost it


----------



## OhioOutdoors85

rcjohnson said:


> That rumor was reinforced many times by a gentleman named Will Harbaum. He was a retired Hamiton teacher and also a outdoor writer for the Hamilton Journal News. He was constantly writing about RR but he always called it Lake Barney. Apparently his parents or grandparents owned that property at one time.
> 
> He told me many times that the state record bass was in there or would be eventually be caught there. Each time he told me this I would notice that he had this silly grin on his face. He was a good man and passed away in the summer of 2006.
> 
> I remember seeing an article one Sunday morning in a Cincinnati paper about this huge bass at RR so later that morning I drove over there. I have never seen so many fishermen in such a small lake! Nobody was catching anything except for some small gills.
> 
> In that same article he mentioned Seven Mile Creek and how nice it was for the state to provide parking near a bridge on Rt. 127. That was also a mess! Cars everywhere and the next weekend there were "No Parking" signs everywhere. Such is life. I would love to see this huge bass taken but I doubt if it will happen in my lifetime. R.I.P. Will, we still miss you.


I caught a 22 and a quarter 4 and 1/2 lb smallmouth bass out of 7 Mile Creek in a place you wouldn't expect that fish to be I mean I couldn't believe it when I caught it where it was at not going to reveal the exact location but I can tell you it was in 7 Mile Creek outside of Eaton and I have the pictures to prove it I don't have a measuring tape and I didn't have weights but I put it up against my leg from the ground it's tail touched the ground and its head was above my knee and I'm 5 ft 11 and I measured that when I got home and it was 22 and 1/4 in well everybody knows they can do the math to figure out about how much it weighs it was four four plus and I do have the pictures it's on an old phone I'm going to try to dig them up and I'll post them so you guys can see these monster fish can actually be where you would never expect them to be


----------



## garhtr

Think the record breaker is still in Rushrun  this thread is from 2009, might be thw oldest one I've seen come back from beyond.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

the bass was caught 1 time i saw it 12.75 lbs


----------



## dre

Big Trout swimbaits are becoming more popular these days. I wonder if anyone has tried to throw one of those 9-10” Trout swimbaits there? 🤔


----------

